# What my kids are being taught in school is a disgrace



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My daughter came home from school and told me:
Daddy, our teacher lets us write things on the blackboard in the last 5 minutes of class on Fridays"
I thought , isn't that nice..
However, when my daughter wrote "Merry Christmas" on the chalkboard, the teacher told my daughter to erase it. She told my daughter, "she might get in trouble because it might offend someone".

Another:
My kids are taught what a "saint" Madella was. I've read differently. I was taught and read he ordered the murder and execution of lots of mostly white people. Including women and children. I know about the Church Street massacre. I know what the "necklaces" were. My kids are taught he was a martyr and a liberator for freedom, but none of the bad stuff. I believe they should be taught both the good and the bad. 
My kids were taught he was imprisoned for rebelling against white domination, but he was really imprisoned for possession of hundreds of thousands of anti personnel weapons, hand grenades, etc.

Furthermore, teachers are indroctrinating my kids with more Obama nonsense than you could ever believe "CNN for kids" is constantly being shown in classrooms. It's nothing more than a liberal indoctrination, IMO.

I don't mind some innocent promotion of heroes of all races, but lets be more truthful to our kids.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://thebackbencher.co.uk/3-things-you-didnt-want-to-know-about-nelson-mandela/

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

uh oh, I maybe ought to go to the Boiler Room but anyway. . . .Sad and scary for the future! I feel for parents trying to bring up their children.

Regarding Christmas, sure wish we hadn't let it get over taken. While celebrating it can't be found specifically in the Bible, to my knowledge, long before my time December 25 was given as Jesus Christ's birthday and called "Christmas".

Now I have a problem with the over commercialization of Christmas but that is separate from 'offending someone by celebrating Christmas'.

Maybe it is immature thinking but we've called dibs on December 25, calling it Christmas -- it's our celebration; it's is supposed to be about the birth of Jesus Christ. Leave us alone! And, quit using our Christian holiday against us. Have your 'winter holiday' or whatever; pick another day -- there are roughly 90 other winter days to use. Don't use a double standard of Christmas being offensive and also using it as retailer's best time for financial gain.

There is nothing as offensive or vulgar about a nativity scene as what most prime time commercials. Christmas carols have been around for hundreds of years, we mostly hear them during Christmas not the mind numbing noise that pollutes the airways all year long.

Back when I was in the real world (before full time farming), my employer used 'happy holidays' specifically for cards/gifts to clients of faiths/beliefs other than Christian. No one was left out, no one was offended -- simply used respect for everyone without either forcing or eliminating Christmas.

And for the record, without children our Christmas celebration is very low key and we're probably thought of in the scrooge category because we don't go overboard.

Finally, not only kids but adults need to know the truth about a lot of these people being "heroed". Hard to put into the right words, but unless a person has tried to 'right' the 'wrongs' they've committed, just because there is something good in some of their actions it doesn't alter the entire course of events.

Shelia


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't want to have kids because of the way this world is these days. It isn't looking like its gonna get better either.

Its a good thing i live on a hill and milk cows for a living otherwise i'd prolly be in jail or something. Im a believer in Hammurabi's code "eye for an eye tooth for a tooth"


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD, I'd have to have a talk with them & ask why it's OK to offend me, but not others. It has been *CHRIST*MAS a whole lot longer than it's been "winter break" or what-ever else it its they are trying to call it.

And as for them teaching 'half-truths', that is a huge part of the reason my kids are home schooled. Along with the words, behavior, attitude, etc. that they do *not* learn from "school".


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

urednecku said:


> JD, I'd have to have a talk with them & ask why it's OK to offend me, but not others. It has been *CHRIST*MAS a whole lot longer than it's been "winter break" or what-ever else it its they are trying to call it.
> 
> And as for them teaching 'half-truths', that is a huge part of the reason my kids are home schooled. Along with the words, behavior, attitude, etc. that they do *not* learn from "school".


 I will say merry Christmas to you and you get offended and than you say happy holidays or what ever else and I get offended. Will at least we both walk away feeling the same way


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

urednecku said:


> JD, I'd have to have a talk with them & ask why it's OK to offend me, but not others. It has been *CHRIST*MAS a whole lot longer than it's been "winter break" or what-ever else it its they are trying to call it.
> 
> And as for them teaching 'half-truths', that is a huge part of the reason my kids are home schooled. Along with the words, behavior, attitude, etc. that they do *not* learn from "school".


I know all about that. My daughter is in kindergarten. I took custody of her in early july. Her mother taught her nothing because thats what her mother knows lol. Anyway me and my wife worked very hard in 2 months to teach her manners and how to act and behave so the teachers didnt think she was raised by wild animals. We had her almost perfect going into school then she gets there and it all goes out the window. They use no manners there. Kidsare terrible. What happened to the day you didnt use manners you got a smack up the head. I wish we home schooled her but wife thought it was good for her to interact. Her opinion changed now.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

urednecku said:


> JD, I'd have to have a talk with them & ask why it's OK to offend me, but not others. It has been *CHRIST*MAS a whole lot longer than it's been "winter break" or what-ever else it its they are trying to call it.
> 
> And as for them teaching 'half-truths', that is a huge part of the reason my kids are home schooled. Along with the words, behavior, attitude, etc. that they do *not* learn from "school".


Here here!! We home school as well. 
For all the reasons you say. It's night and day dealing with home schooled kids v's kids in school. All they seem to learn in school is to imitate other kids, and all the bad habits from the parents that don't care about or how their kids are acting in society.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

"History is written by the victors", always has been, always will be. In the case of Mandela, the the things he did in his later life are seen to outweigh the things he did as a younger person. Hopefully, history will remember me the same way, 'cause I did some pretty stupid things in my youth.

I have mixed emotions about telling children "only the truth". I raised mine in a world of mythology....Santa Claus, Easter Bunny, Tooth Fairy, etc and held back the truth until they were older. They're adults now and I still haven't told them that Sam Houston was a drunk and Texas only joined the Union because it was bankrupt.....I like the way Texas history is taught in the schools. Anyway, to fully understand past actions you need to fully understand the context in which they occur. That's rarely explained by a press that sells sensationalism, or the winner of a war.

In reality, we teach our children the things the things we WANT them to believe, only because we either believe it ourselves or feel the information will guide their development in the direction we DESIRE. NOT because they are necessarily true....

Raising children is like shooting an arrow at a target. Once you release it, it's on it's own and you can only hope that you aimed and released it correctly. You only know the outcome when it hits the target and then all you can do.....Is hope it was the right target.

Enjoy the kids, they're our future. Enjoy the season, it's what YOU make of it, who cares what someone else does!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Mike120 said:


> "History is written by the victors", always has been, always will be. In the case of Mandela, the the things he did in his later life are seen to outweigh the things he did as a younger person. Hopefully, history will remember me the same way, 'cause I did some pretty stupid things in my youth.
> 
> I have mixed emotions about telling children "only the truth". I raised mine in a world of mythology....Santa Claus, Easter Bunny, Tooth Fairy, etc and held back the truth until they were older. They're adults now and I still haven't told them that Sam Houston was a drunk and Texas only joined the Union because it was bankrupt.....I like the way Texas history is taught in the schools. Anyway, to fully understand past actions you need to fully understand the context in which they occur. That's rarely explained by a press that sells sensationalism, or the winner of a war.
> 
> ...


I never learned about Texas history in school besides the Alamo. I guess they devote a year to it in Texas?  I actually learned most of my Texas history from James Michener's book Texas. Including that Sam Houston was a drunk. Hopefully Michener got most of this Texas history right. He did good with Colorado history in his book Centennial.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

This was me:










Don't hurt a child's self-esteem. (Hurt their butts!)

Ralph


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ya I give my kid the odd swat. Its getting her attention quick. With her mother she was the boss she found out quick thats not the case here lol.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The US colonists basically were terrorists too. I'm not fan of violence but Mandela did bring about a pretty radical change in South Africa in years rather than generations. Definitely not a perfect person thats for sure.

We had a young woman in our office who live in SA from about 1985 to 2000. She lived in a rich white family, was completely oblivious to the problems of blacks and what apartheid was. I think that was the problem before apartheid was too, the whites lived really well and had little idea how much of the blacks lived. It does make them innocent but it makes them resistant to change too.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Should they be raped and murdered and have their children raped and infected with HIV for that, too?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Fortunately, in my part of southern Indiana, the supreme liberals have not invaded our public schools. Christmas break is Christmas break, schools still sing Christmas songs in music class, even songs referencing the true meaning of Christmas, and prayer is still allowed and still done in school. As far as home schooling goes, good luck. Kids have to learn what the real world is about, keep them sheltered at home and set them up for failure and disappointment later. I would never home school my kids, but we do make sure that we teach them our views on controversial subjects. A big part of life is learning to tolerate people with differing views even if they are idiots.,


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I live in a fairly traditional area, but more and more city folk are invading as the townies and the long time families are dying off. Most teachers (my wife being one) are traditional and conservative. Some, especially in the middle and upper grades, are liberal socialists or just plain old Marxists and they scare the crap out of me.
I have to try to "deprogram" them when they get home. 
Luckily, they still believe us at home.

I'm wondering if the whole Obama care thing is gonna blow up liberalism once and for all or it's gonna take hold?
I really hope it fails and all these socialists run for the weeds.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I live in a fairly traditional area, but more and more city folk are invading as the townies and the long time families are dying off. Most teachers (my wife being one) are traditional and conservative. Some, especially in the middle and upper grades, are liberal socialists or just plain old Marxists and they scare the crap out of me.
> I have to try to "deprogram" them when they get home.
> Luckily, they still believe us at home.
> I'm wondering if the whole Obama care thing is gonna blow up liberalism once and for all or it's gonna take hold?
> I really hope it fails and all these socialists run for the weeds.


If you take a nut and wrap it in a suit its still a nut. Some people are born stupid others try very hard. Your kids should believe you because your dad I dont know how it works but it does. Thats how us guys are the way we are and the nuts are nuts. Usually from previous generations thoughts.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Fortunately, in my part of southern Indiana, the supreme liberals have not invaded our public schools. Christmas break is Christmas break, schools still sing Christmas songs in music class, even songs referencing the true meaning of Christmas, and prayer is still allowed and still done in school. As far as home schooling goes, good luck. Kids have to learn what the real world is about, keep them sheltered at home and set them up for failure and disappointment later. I would never home school my kids, but we do make sure that we teach them our views on controversial subjects. A big part of life is learning to tolerate people with differing views even if they are idiots.,


I hear your concern with home schooling. We take the middle road, our kids are very involved in many social and out side educational situations, including sports, the arts. In Vermont we are able to still take advantage of the public school, and we do. Many of our friends and theirs are in public school. In short I'm not totally against public school as I went through several growing up. I see as you say many positive learning experience that you can't teach at home. It just happens that our present situation affords us the opportunity so we we went with it. So far its been very positive. We do plan on sending them off to high school when they reach that age. As things stand now my kids are are about 3 grade levels ahead of of where they would be in regular school. It is very common when you have one on one teaching at the formative years of learning. 
On that note we do see some very different home schooling situations that to us are extreme and sheltered. It takes all kinds! 
Again I do understand and have much respect for your opinion, there is a lot of truth in it.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

The most important thing you can teach any kid is how to think for themselves. To not follow blindly everything that they are told. Weather it be a teacher in school, peers, friends, boss at work or even the parents themselves.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Of course not, neither to they deserve to live with the rampant corruption that has plagued the following governments formed by the ANC.



JD3430 said:


> Should they be raped and murdered and have their children raped and infected with HIV for that, too?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Slowzuki,
Maybe you should read this.

http://www.tradyouth.org/2013/12/ding-dong-mandelas-dead/


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Slowzuki,
> Maybe you should read this.
> http://www.tradyouth.org/2013/12/ding-dong-mandelas-dead/


Where did you find that article? I have never heard any of that. Its pretty sad that everybody thinks hes a hero if he was that bad.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ontario hay man said:


> Where did you find that article? I have never heard any of that. Its pretty sad that everybody thinks hes a hero if he was that bad.


See, that's what I mean. Nobody is told the truth. 
If more people were taught the truth, we'd be a lot better informed.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> See, that's what I mean. Nobody is told the truth.
> If more people were taught the truth, we'd be a lot better informed.


Totally agree. Problem is, with the media & internet like it is today, it's almost impossible to figure out which story *is the truth. *


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

urednecku said:


> Totally agree. Problem is, with the media & internet like it is today, it's almost impossible to figure out which story *is the truth. *


Right!
We need a more honest media. Not a media driven by political agenda.
Now, ask yourself, which media has told you what the bad side of Mandella is, the bad side of Obamacare, or any other media driven topic.

If you only get the glossy photo of Mandella shaking hands with his opponents and told that he was imprisoned for voicing opposition to white rule, then you need to listen to another source of information, right?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> I would never home school my kids, but we do make sure that we teach them our views on controversial subjects.


Maybe...maybe not....location and circumstance can have a drastic effect on what one does or does not do...

Regards, Mike


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

hog987 said:


> The most important thing you can teach any kid is how to think for themselves. To not follow blindly everything that they are told. Weather it be a teacher in school, peers, friends, boss at work or even the parents themselves.


Sure do agree with that! Life is constaintly changing and one needs to always be thinking. Unfortantuly alot of schools and parents don't seem to understand or know how to teach "thinking". When you quit learning can "death" in some form be far behind?

Just my penny's worth.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My son came home today and told me each kid in his class has to write a report on how fracking for natural gas is BAD!!!

My kid knows better.. He knows its Pennsylvania's' last hope to save it from financial ruin since unions and environmentalists have run our once proud steel and coal industries out of the state.
Now he has to lie and make up bad stories about it so he can get an A on his report.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> My son came home today and told me each kid in his class has to write a report on how fracking for natural gas is BAD!!!
> 
> My kid knows better.. He knows its Pennsylvania's' last hope to save it from financial ruin since unions and environmentalists have run our once proud steel and coal industries out of the state.
> Now he has to lie and make up bad stories about it so he can get an A on his report.


Case in point to my above post. How much better it would have been for the teacher to let the student decide whether it is good or bad. Then write the essay/report to support their decision. That way they learn research and thinking instead of just repeating what was said in the class room, Heaven forbid that there be a chance a student might open the teachers eyes!

Rant over,


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Did they mean to write on what aspects of fracking are bad? It seems very odd to ask them to write that it is bad, would get them sued up here.

I'm anti-fracking at the moment as prices are so poor right now. Ask again in 20 years when natural gas prices are higher.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

From the tone of it, it came from a white boer sympathizer as there are a number of "liberal" interpretations of things that disagree with other historical records.

Sit down and read up on the history leading up to this, violence was going to erupt eventually, it was fairly inevitable.



ontario hay man said:


> Where did you find that article? I have never heard any of that. Its pretty sad that everybody thinks hes a hero if he was that bad.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> From the tone of it, it came from a white boer sympathizer as there are a number of "liberal" interpretations of things that disagree with other historical records.Sit down and read up on the history leading up to this, violence was going to erupt eventually, it was fairly inevitable.


Dude,,,,, the guy ordered the murder of innocent women and children!!!!
You do understand that, I hope....


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not defending that aspect but some point peoples complacency with what was happening causes them to become involved. I would say its comparable to the US bombing residential areas of germany (dresden wasn't it?) and nuking Japan to attempt to hasten the end of the war. Lots of innocent people died but it hastened a change.

How are the US military planners / politicians involved with those decisions viewed today? Criminals? War heros? Depends who you ask and which side of history you're on.



JD3430 said:


> Dude,,,,, the guy ordered the murder of innocent women and children!!!!
> You do understand that, I hope....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> I'm not defending that aspect but some point peoples complacency with what was happening causes them to become involved. I would say its comparable to the US bombing residential areas of germany (dresden wasn't it?) and nuking Japan to attempt to hasten the end of the war. Lots of innocent people died but it hastened a change.How are the US military planners / politicians involved with those decisions viewed today? Criminals? War heros? Depends who you ask and which side of history you're on.


None of those facts are hidden from our children! The a bombs dropped on Japan and the Dresden fires and the civilians killed was taught to me when I was in school.
Also, those bombings, though horrific, prevented the loss of thousands more American soldiers. 
Mandella wasn't killing innocent people to save other lives. He was killing innocent people so his people could overtake control of a country. It's doubtful bombing a school bus of children would have saved and lives of his fellow ANC rebels. 
Big difference between defeating an imperialist empire trying to take over the world and a Marxist who wants to overthrow a oppressive govt.

I'm sure the teachers will start glorifying Castro next!


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Here is food for thought. Two Generals do about the same things durning a war. Now at the end of the war the victors give there general all sorts of medals and a parade and so on. The general that lost the war is tried for war crimes.

Its all on your point of view and what side your on.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I didn't know our generals were out doing what Mandella did.
Oh yeah, I. Forgot, John Kerry said we did that sort of thing in Vietnam, so it must be true...lol


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Students are taught about the violence that happened on both sides, at least they are there, Mandela himself had chastised people in the ANC for trying to white wash how things happened.

This was not a happy warm country that Mandela was "terrorizing" here. It was a brutal dictatorship for people of his skin colour. It was only "great" for the ruling whites.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I didn't know our generals were out doing what Mandella did.
> Oh yeah, I. Forgot, John Kerry said we did that sort of thing in Vietnam, so it must be true...lol


Having spent two years there, you really DON'T want to know everything we did there. I still think Kerry and Hanoi Jane were traitors, but I also choose to conveniently forget some of my own actions "under orders from above". Don't EVER think combat is civilized or glorious!


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Mike120, thanks for your service to our country. I'm don't know enough to understand the Vietnam War, or Conflict as it was called, but I do know for a fact that the attitude held by some toward our military serving there was wrong. You'all served our nation and should be given the respect due you.

Shelia


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike120 said:


> Having spent two years there, you really DON'T want to know everything we did there. I still think Kerry and Hanoi Jane were traitors, but I also choose to conveniently forget some of my own actions "under orders from above". Don't EVER think combat is civilized or glorious!


Believe, I don't. My brother was a combat veteran. Stories were not pretty. Thanks for serving! 
I don't know how we got to this part of the discussion and I'm not naive to believe war is clean.
I'm just disgusted that our kids are taught Mandella was only a freedom fighter, fracking is evil and you can't write "Merry Christmas" on a blackboard in school. 
Pendulum has swung too far to the left, IMO. 
These liberals won't be happy until nothing is made in USA anymore, we all drive battery operated chinese cars, we all achieve the same salary and we all wear little grey uniforms and salute to our "glorious leader"


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, pushing jobs offshore isn't usually a liberal thing, sort of a conservative free market - free trade gov't shouldn't be messing with business idea but anyways.

I agree, teaching a sanitized version of events doesn't help anyone understand how things happened or could happen in the future. A coworker told me about his daughter writing for school about how WW2 was because everyone wanted to save the jews. He's a bit of a history buff and took a little while to explain there was pretty strong racism against jews all over the world post depression very little interest to get involved on their behalf including nobody wanting to accept them post war leading into modern middle east politics after sending them all there.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

While free trade is a conservative/libertarian thing we must remember that liberal policies such as minimum wage and crazy (liberal) union practices , tree hugging greenies, and litigious overregulation are what make American companies uncompetitive.


----------

